# What is best type of knife for thick vinyl?



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Stencil Craft is a sad memory.. not many knew how to work with it, so it gained a bad rep..


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Handling Corlon was like trying to fold plywood,, without breaking it.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not cool..


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

I just carried a 150k BTU heater with me. Makes all the difference.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I'm not that old then. In tough places , well bathrooms at least, I pattern scribe it in. But only to show off . Ha !


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ccoffer said:


> Anybody remember back rolling/face rolling to correct pattern runout?


YES.. wow that takes me back a bit. I hear you on the cold draft thing too. Had many a door jamb cuts nearly break from that very thing. Today's commercial vinyl is easier to cove than Corlon was to lay with new wood base going down lol.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Just had me thinking.. I remember a dentist office we did in Williamsburg, VA in February many moons ago and had a 30' shot break right in half. There was supposed to be heat on according to the salesman so I didn't bother loading the mosquito fogger on the truck cause I didn't feel like smelling kerosene the 45min ride to the job. Figured I'd crank the heat up when we got there as it was a remodel and we were the only ones gonna be there. As luck would have it, of course no heat. I didn't want to ride all the way back and waste the whole morning and we were on a really tight schedule so I couldn't have run over. 

First shot of the day and we had it scroll rolled sliding it down to line up pencil marks when it flopped over and caught on a corner bead. We were paying more attention to the marks than the snag and in one quick moment it broke damned near all the way in half. Bursting into tears was almost an option. Long story short I was able to use it for fills and ended up putting a janitors closet in three pieces but we got it done and got paid. I never took a chance with the heater again.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

The stress. Ugghh. I was was so in shape back then from the stress I could bite a chopstick in half with my butthole. The constant clinching. Yow! Whoa! Please don't break!

Hehe. The material is so much better now.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

After doing Corlon, IVC is like being on vacation.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Except for carrying the stuff. I swear that stuff is full of lead. 30 feet of it is like carrying a fire safe.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

ccoffer said:


> Except for carrying the stuff. I swear that stuff is full of lead. 30 feet of it is like carrying a fire safe.


Like carrying Sofbac carpet. Anytime a 12 x12 weighs as much as a small car, there is an upcharge.


----------

